# Introducing the Admiral



## Oxxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all, I posted a topic a while ago asking about advice before buying a puppy (thanks to everyone that posted there!); and am pleased to anounce I got my new boy named Nelson a few weeks ago, he's 11 weeks old now! His mum is an American buff cocker and Dad a chocolate parti coloured miniature poodle; and I thought i'd share some photos with you! 





































Just a quick question, Nelson whimpers and cries at any dog he meets on his walks, was anyone else's pup like this? :O


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh My goodness!!! what a face! and already a perfect poser for the Camera!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a beautiful pup,he is adorable!! What breeder did you get him from? xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Nelson is a lovely looking cockapoo 

Do you know any friendly dogs that you can introduce Nelson too, a dog that will be patient and gentle with him.

I'm sure others on here can give more thorough advice on introducing Nelson to other dogs and help him to gain confidence.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Nelson is super cute xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nelson is gorgeous


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG, he is sooooo cute! What great colouring he has! I absolutely love his name too.


----------



## Oxxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies!



mandym said:


> What a beautiful pup,he is adorable!! What breeder did you get him from? xxx


Thanks!, I got him from a breeder who lives 5 mins from me, who I discovered really late on after researching many breeders. The breeder has named themselves "Snuggletooth" and they are located in South Kent!



MillieDog said:


> Nelson is a lovely looking cockapoo
> 
> Do you know any friendly dogs that you can introduce Nelson too, a dog that will be patient and gentle with him.
> 
> I'm sure others on here can give more thorough advice on introducing Nelson to other dogs and help him to gain confidence.


I've introduced him to a friends dog but while at our house and he's fine with it; it just seems anywhere outside of the house, he is scared of all other dogs! However he does charge towards them first, but when they sniff him he whimpers


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness he is sooooo adorable what a gorgeous boy and love the name too!! Try some puppy classes/parties (mine were held at my local vets) - that worked wonders for Nacho! They are a little wild and you feel pretty tired and drained afterwards but it's a great learning experience for the pups. xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh how cute  lovely puppy news xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Nelson is super cute! Bertie used to do this when he was younger even before another dog got anywhere near him he'd be screaming - silly boy! I enrolled Bertie in to puppy classes which helped and as he got older he got more confident. I'm sure before you know it Nelson will be running around with other dogs with not a care in the world.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Nelson, what a very handsome boy you are :love-eyes: 

Lots of socialising and some god puppy classes will help. Obi was extremely submissive as a puppy and squeaked all the time..we nicknamed him Sir Squeakalot for a while but he grew out of it.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Handsome little boy
I agree with the other posts - puppy socialization classes are very important


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

He is fab. Hattie was (is) a screamer. We went to puppy socialisation at my vets BIG MISTAKE they had a free for all poor Hattie was traumatised. Did not go back but took her to properly organised puppy classes where socialisation took place in a controlled enviroment which she tolerated much better. She still screams if constantly chased but she now plays with other dogs who are non aggressive. She plays with Minton and she is getting braver by the day. Make sure your puppy classes do not have free for all introductions, ideally three dogs at a time is apparently the preferred method. Good luck.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Nelson is adorable!


----------

